
Spinning Up in Deep RL: tutorials by OpenAI on deep reinforcement learning - homarp
https://spinningup.openai.com/
======
homarp
Note: You don't need MuJoCo to use Spinning Up! The algorithm implementations
can also be used with Gym [1] environments from the Classic Control and Box2d
suites, which have no license requirements.

[1] [https://gym.openai.com/](https://gym.openai.com/)

